# warmest area in the winter



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Where is the warmest area in the winter months


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Canary Islands, without a doubt.

As far as the mainland is concerned, coastal areas of Andalucia, Murcia and the Costa Blanca. Generally speaking, the further inland you go and the higher the altitude, the colder it gets.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Torrox boasts the warmest winters in mainland Spain: the boast, strangely, emanates from the tourist office. But it is certainly far warmer than northern Europe...


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

What I have noticed quite often in winter is that the cold air can extend way down over nearly all of Spain with just the most southern coastal part of Andalucia escaping it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The" City of the Sun". Here where I live.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

We always notice a marked improvement in winter temps when driving down at Valencia. From there on down beyond Murcia the coast is much warmer but 5 miles inland .....


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

The best invierno in Spain usually is IN or around Denia, I would say from Valencia to Murcia.

Costa del Sol is typically colder than Valencia every day in the winter. 

Just look at the MET statistics.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

For the record, Costa Almeria has the warmest and driest temperatures of mainland Spain. That's your question answered in truth.

Next Question Please!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lolito said:


> The best invierno in Spain usually is IN or around Denia, I would say from Valencia to Murcia.
> 
> Costa del Sol is typically colder than Valencia every day in the winter.
> 
> Just look at the MET statistics.


I looked at the historical average temperatures for Málaga and Valencia in January, according to www.weatherspark.com

Málaga - average daily high in January 16C

Valencia - average daily high in January 15C

The average daily low temperatures are 

Málaga 8C

Valencia 5C

I also looked at Almeria, which has the same average daily high temperature as Málaga in January, 16C, but slightly higher average daily low at 9C.


----------



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies, this has really helped


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Lolito said:


> The best invierno in Spain usually is IN or around Denia, I would say from Valencia to Murcia.
> 
> Costa del Sol is typically colder than Valencia every day in the winter.
> 
> Just look at the MET statistics.


lol


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In the end, the summers are so very very hot you just can't wait to have lovely cold weather and then figure out how to get warm.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Torrox boasts the warmest winters in mainland Spain: the boast, strangely, emanates from the tourist office. But it is certainly far warmer than northern Europe...


There has to be something in it, when you think that almost all of Spain's production of tropical fruits, especially mangos and avocados, are grown in La Axarquia (and not under plastic, either).


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Lynn you've just brought back memories of my Spanish classes. I'm not a gardener and writing a dictation in Spanish about polycultura and all the reasons for it was just soooo boring but it has stuck in my mind that raising temperatures is not always the reason for their existence.
Follow this link https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polytunnel so that you too can become a nerd on the subject.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ccm47 said:


> Lynn you've just brought back memories of my Spanish classes. I'm not a gardener and writing a dictation in Spanish about polycultura and all the reasons for it was just soooo boring but it has stuck in my mind that raising temperatures is not always the reason for their existence.
> Follow this link https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polytunnel so that you too can become a nerd on the subject.


But they don't grow them in polytunnels here in La Axarquia, that's the point. Large swathes of Almeria are covered in the ugly things. We do have some here, but not nearly so many.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thus the fruit get covered in dust, bird droppings,etc and eaten by insects and aforementioned birds! Unless they use netting which then risks the birds legs?
I totally agree that polytunnels are ugly whether they be green, clear or opaque but if they help feed us all....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

La Axarquia has also been identified as the only place in Europe suitable for the cultivation of lychees - so the specialist scientific institute (which happens to be in the Axarquia, very close to where I live in fact) has determined. Special climactic conditions, they say - so it isn't just the tourist office who say we have the best climate in Europe!


Spain: La Axarqu?a, only place in Europe suitable for lychee cultivation


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

somebody forgot to tell the farmers of certain districts of murcia, they have started growing lychees as well.


----------

